

Two-way Video Conferencing for iPhone (trick done with mirrors!) - nickb
http://macdaddyworld.com/?p=38

======
aaroneous
I'd like to call shenanigans! First of all, the camera on the iPhone can't do
video - so that's a pretty great work around to start with. Second, I'm pretty
sure the iPhone can't do voice and data synchronously. The fact there is no
software released, and it only works on their two phones sounds even more
suspicious.

Ecamm makes some sweet products (I recommend their iMage webcam for mac
users), but I think this post is a hoax.

~~~
sanj
Nope. It's real. I know the guys at Ecamm and they're very, very much for
real. One of them knows the ins and outs of Apple's Quicktime vid capture code
at least as well as Apple. And no, he's never worked there.

I've known and worked with these guys for years. They're completely above
reproach. Scrupulously honest and kickass coders.

